# Breeders in/near Buffalo, New York?!



## pzowt

Are there any tortoise breeders or suppliers in or around buffalo, new york??
I'm looking to get a leopard tortoise (preferably pardalis pardalis, but pardalis babcocki isn't bad either lol [which would you prefer for the northern states??])


----------



## coreyc

I am in Mass and have both and they are great here as long as you set them up right as far as a breeder in NY I do not know of any but there are a few great members in CA,AZ that have them


----------



## GBtortoises

I doubt that you're going to have much sucess finding a true breeder of Leopard tortoises in New York State. It's simply not a climate condusive to breeding African species. I live in New York State, have been involved in the tortoise/turtle hobby for nearly 30 years and don't know of any Leopard tortoise breeders in the state. There was a guy at one time that lived north of Syracuse that had limited sucess with producing Leopard tortoise hatchlings from his pair. I have seen him here on TFO once in a while, but not for quite some time. I don't recall what his TFO handle is but his name is Ed Mahar.

Most of the northeast isn't the best of climates for Central & South African species of tortoises, especially since they are a large animal as adults. 

For better information check out: www.africantortoise.com


----------



## RuthieHurry

Vicki Hale sells and ships Leopard tortoises. She has a great setup and some beautiful babies. I think she's sold out right now, but maybe she can put you on a waiting list.

http://tortoiseyard.com/


----------

